# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploration Question

## xlAnonym0uslx

So I'm just wondering what types of known "glitches" there are for exploration in SWTOR. An example would be walljumping or mounting through walls in WoW. I just wanna get a compilation of the methods before I start exploring on my own.

----------


## Parog

They made it pretty damn near impossible to jump where you can't jump. Here's 2 tips though. 

1. Jumping and pressing up will get you higher than any other combination.
2. If you fall down a steep hill, strafing towards what you're sliding will halt you for a few milliseconds, allowing you to dive down anything that isn't concave.

----------


## Eldarius

Wall climbing in this game is pretty rough. As an avid wall climber in WoW here are some differences I've noticed:

1. Unlike WoW, in SWTOR you tend to bounce off of things, if you jump towards something and graze a wall in the air it will change the direction of your jump.
2. You cant jump up the seam where two surfaces meet, you will usually slowly slide down with no control or get stuck and have to use /stuck.
3. If you are trying to do a full momentum jump but you touch terrain that is too steep to walk up before the jump you will lose all your momentum and usually just jump straight up. To fix this back up a ways before the jump so you dont touch that terrain.

4. One positive thing is that if you encounter some terrain that is just barely too steep to walk up you may be able to jump at it with enough speed to slide up to a spot where you can stand.

I think the best way to climb is going to be with two people, one with a knockback, the other with a pull-up like extrication or grapple.

----------


## akspa420

One advantage I've found is that a lot of the areas that you're not intended to end up are accessible due to non-solid walls, or objects where the base of the object is literally a hole that the toon can pass through. I've ended up in areas where the ground meets nothingness, and one misstep means death, very much like WoW, except that most areas that are not intended for you to end up in are not incomplete like WoW, but non-existent.

----------


## xlAnonym0uslx

Thanks for the tips guys! Parog: So if you're sliding down at a very, very slight angle to the left, if you press left, it will stop you for a second and "reset" your fall distance so you can just keep doing that to not take damage?

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> Thanks for the tips guys! Parog: So if you're sliding down at a very, very slight angle to the left, if you press left, it will stop you for a second and "reset" your fall distance so you can just keep doing that to not take damage?


All depends on the slope and if you manage to get yourself stuck into the wall that you're next to.

I use the sliding slope glitch all the time to fall great heights without suffering damage.

----------


## xlAnonym0uslx

> All depends on the slope and if you manage to get yourself stuck into the wall that you're next to.
> 
> I use the sliding slope glitch all the time to fall great heights without suffering damage.


Thanks for clearing that up.  :Smile:

----------


## wildrunner

well i randomly found a glitch in aldoran where if you jump down from great height and use the shield as inquisitor you get ported to the place where you would land and be able to avoid dmg that way  :Smile:

----------

